# How to lube a Shengshou 4x4 and 5x5 cube?



## cubelover111 (Nov 13, 2011)

i have ordered a ss 4x4 and 5x5 and was wondering how to lubricate them i would be very grateful if someone helped.


----------



## CRO (Nov 13, 2011)

What lube do you use?


----------



## cubelover111 (Nov 13, 2011)

i use silicone oil from a local shop i have put it in a dropper so you are free to suppose that it is some what like maru lube or z lube


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 13, 2011)

You don't need to lubricate either. If it doesn't turn smoothly, just loosen the screws a quarter of an inch, and break it in. If you do use silicon oil, just use a little.


----------



## cubelover111 (Nov 13, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> You don't need to lubricate either. If it doesn't turn smoothly, just loosen the screws a quarter of an inch, and break it in. If you do use silicon oil, just use a little.


 
can you plz elaborate the phrase "break it in"


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 13, 2011)

Just use it a lot. I didn't think it was that complicated. If it's too tight, loosen the screws a quarter of a turn.


----------



## Olji (Nov 13, 2011)

To put it simply: solve it over and over again = break it in

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## cubelover111 (Nov 13, 2011)

thanks olji and somerandomkidmike


----------



## Goosly (Nov 13, 2011)

The shengshou 5x5 comes prelubed, it does not need extra lube. The 4x4, however, comes non-lubed (I think). You might want to put a bit of silicone oil inside.
+ breaking in off course


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 13, 2011)

There really is no need to lube either cube, the 5x5 comes fine, and just loosen the 4x4 by 1/4 of a turn, and then it becomes great


----------



## cubelover111 (Nov 15, 2011)

one more thing should i get a ss 6x6 or a v-cube 6?


----------



## avgdi (Nov 15, 2011)

cubelover111 said:


> one more thing should i get a ss 6x6 or a v-cube 6?


 
That's really up to you. The SS is cheaper than the V-cube. And it depends on if you want to take the time and effort into modding the V6. Most people say that a fully broken in/modded is better than a SS.


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 15, 2011)

There is no real need to lube the shengshou 4x4 V3. But the last time I took it apart I used a little ammount of lube in the internal pieces and in one of each edge pieces and now it turns really good (After a few solves), using differential oil. I also adjusted the tension screwing it all in and then loosening it a few (Less than 1/4 I thing, but I am not sure). Just try until you get the tension you like. But don't loosen it too much or it will pop on every solve.

I mean that you can lube it if you want, but don't expect it to be any better.


----------



## cubelover111 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks everybody I really appreciate your help


----------

